# More donk pics



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't ever have too many longear pics IMO! They are so darn cute


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

I think there can't be to many! But I don't want anyone get to jealous and make up their mind to come and take them!:lol: I knew that if I joined this forum that I post a ton of pics! Sometimes I don't know when to stop posting them!:lol:


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Alright here are some more pics! I can't believe they are already growing their winters coats! They're a little dirty because apparently the dirt is irresistible and must be rolled in.:wink:

































































Hope that's not too many pictures for ya!:wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe!!! Im willing to bet you will have a baby donkey soon. That belly...Whew. And lopsided.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't wait! Everytime I go to see them I feel her belly. Sometimes I think I actually feel a foal, other times I think it's just wishful thinking. I just wish I knew what the dad was. She is to far along to have been bred here.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

They are so freaking adorable! I got a call yesterday from a guy wanting to give me two donkeys. I wish I had the room! We sure enjoy our little Stubbs!


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Sometimes people still offer me donks and I have to say no or else the whole place would be full of donkeys!:lol: I imagine it would be very noisy.:lol:


----------

